# Visa for usa (cost)



## inferno (Dec 14, 2012)

Talking to someone yesterday they said they went to the USA recently and there is no charge for a visa. 

According to the site I looked at it is £28

Anyone help with this?

Thanks


----------



## TruXta (Dec 14, 2012)

There's a charge for registering on the new MANDATORY electronic pre-registration visa thingie, but I thought it was a bit less than that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 14, 2012)

The permit to travel - it's about $10-15 or something like that. There's a lot of sites that will charge you for it, don't use them just go on the US Government site. It takes about 2 minutes.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

It's $14

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/application.html?execution=e2s1


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

Why do you need a VISA?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> Why do you need a VISA?


 
Why not read the link and find out?

It's simply border control...


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 14, 2012)

It does last for two years also


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Why not read the link and find out?
> 
> It's simply border control...


 
You dont need a VISA if you hold a UK passport! unless there is some reason why you dont qualify for the visa waiver programme.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> You don't need a VISA if you hold a UK passport! Unless there is some reason why you don't qualify for the visa waiver programme.


 
No, you don't. But you do need the ESTA. I thought that was what the OP was on about...


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> No, you don't. But you do need the ESTA. I thought that was what the OP was on about...


 
The OP said VISA.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> The OP said VISA.


 
Fact is, they need the ETSA. I gave the cost and a link...  Be pedantic all you like...


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2012)

inferno said:


> Talking to someone yesterday they said they went to the USA recently and there is no charge for a visa.
> 
> According to the site I looked at it is £28
> 
> ...


What is this site you looked at?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Fact is, they need the ETSA. I gave the cost and a link... Be pedantic all you like...


I'm not being pedantic. the op referred to a visa you posted a link to estas, i was trying to ascertain whether the op needed a visa for some reason. if they merely get an esta when they need a visa they will be a bit pissed off when they arrive in USA!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> I'm not being pedantic. the op referred to a visa you posted a link to estas, i was trying to ascertain whether the op needed a visa for some reason. if they merely get an esta when they need a visa they will be a bit pissed off when they arrive in USA!


 
The poster is from the UK. They need an ESTA. That's why I posted the link.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The poster is from the UK. They need an ESTA. That's why I posted the link.


 
But they may need a VISA, you dont know. They asked about VISAS!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The poster is from the UK. They need an ESTA. That's why I posted the link.


 
Is this something new? I can't remember every getting anything to visit the US, or is this for something more long term?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is this something new? I can't remember every getting anything to visit the US, or is this for something more long term?


 
Since 2010 ish

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_System_for_Travel_Authorization


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Since 2010 ish
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_System_for_Travel_Authorization


Oh right, no wonder I have never heard of it before. I assume this is something they tell you about when you buy your tickets.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh right, no wonder I have never heard of it before. I assume this is something they tell you about when you buy your tickets.


 
You prob wnat to do it before you buy tickets, airlines usually have a requirement for you to enter your esta number when you buy tickets so they can notify US immigration.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2012)

What is it exactly, how is it different from the chip in my passport? They seem to have me on record with all the retinal and finger scans when I go to Japan.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> You prob wnat to do it before you buy tickets, airlines usually have a requirement for you to enter your esta number when you buy tickets so they can notify US immigration.


 
I've never had to do that. I bought it a couple of days before I flew the other month. (and never had to in 4 or 5 other trips)


----------



## inferno (Dec 14, 2012)

editor said:


> What is this site you looked at?


 
 I have looked at several sites I can't remember which one it was, I'm getting dizzy with this


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

inferno said:


> I have looked at several sites I can't remember which one it was, I'm getting dizzy with this


 
Just go to the link I gave you if it's just the ESTA you need.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 14, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What is it exactly, how is it different from the chip in my passport? They seem to have me on record with all the retinal and finger scans when I go to Japan.


That's different, those scans are from your evil vat grown clone twin.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I've never had to do that. I bought it a couple of days before I flew the other month. (and never had to in 4 or 5 other trips)


 
I always have to with KLM,


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Just go to the link I gave you if it's just the ESTA you need.


 
Unless the OP has a reason they can't take advantage of the visa waiver system!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> Unless the OP has a reason they can't take advantage of the visa waiver system!


 
If he's a British Passport holder he doesn't need a Visa, therefore he has to get an ESTA!

From KLM Page:

*Passengers from countries that are subject to the Visa Waiver Programme are required to apply for a supplementary authorisation to enter the United States. This application is easy to submit by entering information at the Electronic System for Travel Authorization (ESTA) website.*

Which Countries take part in the VWP:

Currently, 37 countries*** participate in the Visa Waiver Program, as shown below:
Andorra Hungary New Zealand
Australia Iceland Norway
Austria Ireland Portugal
Belgium Italy San Marino
Brunei Japan Singapore
Czech Republic Latvia Slovakia
Denmark Liechtenstein Slovenia
Estonia Lithuania South Korea
Finland Luxembourg Spain
France Malta Sweden
Germany Monaco Switzerland
Greece the Netherlands Taiwan (see note below)
 United Kingdom


also, if he fits this criteria:


You are a citizen or eligible national of a Visa Waiver Program country.
You are currently not in possession of a visitor's visa.
Your travel is for 90 days or less.
You plan to travel to the United States for business or pleasure.
You want to apply for a new authorization for one person or a group of applications for two or more persons.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 14, 2012)

You basically have to apply for and pay for a visa waiver. Which is remarkably like applying for a visa and paying.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> You basically have to apply for and pay for a visa waiver. Which is remarkably like applying for a visa and paying.


 
Yup


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 14, 2012)

I was stopped by imigration last time I went.  Fun.


----------



## Firky (Dec 14, 2012)

I was held up on the US border for hours.
The only person to be taken off the coach 

They let me g/f through no problem but they weren't happy with me.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 14, 2012)

Gits imo


----------



## Kanda (Dec 14, 2012)

lol...



> It's important to understand that successfully applying for ESTA doesn't mean you're automatically allowed to enter the USA. It just establishes that you're 'eligible to travel'.
> Only a US Customs and Border Protection officer at the point of entry can decide whether you're actually allowed in or not. He or she may decide, after all, that you don't fit the VWP criteria. It's completely at their discretion.


 
Bonkers, it’s a charge for getting permission to attempt to enter the country.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 17, 2012)

i went to the US a few months back and it was 14 dollers (about 9 quid) for the "esta". i think if they turn down the esta they still charge you 4 dollers!
and as others have said even if you get the esta, they can still turn you down when you actually get there.

edit - you have to have either an ESTA or visa though.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 17, 2012)

They take a photo and your fingerprints when you get there as well.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 18, 2012)

Kanda said:


> If he's a British Passport holder he doesn't need a Visa, therefore he has to get an ESTA!
> 
> From KLM Page:
> 
> ...


 

Yes I know all that, I was trying, if you havent grasped it by now, to ascertain whether the OP was eligible for the waiver!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 18, 2012)

1927 said:


> Yes I know all that, I was trying, if you havent grasped it by now, to ascertain whether the OP was eligible for the waiver!


 
If you check his post history, that he's a British Passport holder (recently renewed it cos his Mrs wants to go to US) you'd know 

(I already said up there ^^)


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

Kanda said:


> If you check his post history, that he's a British Passport holder (recently renewed it cos his Mrs wants to go to US) you'd know
> 
> (I already said up there ^^)


 Kanda is right! ESTA, $14, lasts two years.  And mine has just expired... bugger.  Good reminder


----------



## 1927 (Dec 18, 2012)

Kanda said:


> If you check his post history, that he's a British Passport holder (recently renewed it cos his Mrs wants to go to US) you'd know
> 
> (I already said up there ^^)


 

But not ALL British passport holders are eligible for the visa waiver programme are they?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 18, 2012)

1927 said:


> But not ALL British passport holders are eligible for the visa waiver programme are they?


 
They can all apply. Whether or not they get accepted is another matter. It's all up there ^^


----------



## 1927 (Dec 18, 2012)

Kanda said:


> They can all apply. Whether or not they get accepted is another matter. It's all up there ^^


 
Do you ever get the point or do you keep missing it?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 18, 2012)

1927 said:


> Do you ever get the point or do you keep missing it?


 
You don't seem to be. I'm out of this discussion, it's like banging my head against a brick wall.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

1927 said:


> But not ALL British passport holders are eligible for the visa waiver programme are they?


 All british passport holders need an ETSA and they do not need a visa for a holiday, shopping trip or business that is not compettiive with us interests.  The US government can deny you an ETSA or deny you entry for pretty much any reason they dream up
Is that what you are asking?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 18, 2012)

Manter said:


> All british passport holders need an ETSA and they do not need a visa for a holiday, shopping trip or business that is not compettiive with us interests. The US government can deny you an ETSA or deny you entry for pretty much any reason they dream up
> Is that what you are asking?


 
I dint need to ASK anything, I know the form thanks.

I was merely making the point,. sadly missed by kanda, that the OP may not be eligible for an ESTA. They talked abiout a VISA in their OP so I was trying to find out whether they meant VISA or ESTA, as there may have been some reason they needed a visa as theycould not get an esta!


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

1927 said:


> I dint need to ASK anything, I know the form thanks.
> 
> I was merely making the point,. sadly missed by kanda, that the OP may not be eligible for an ESTA. They talked abiout a VISA in their OP so I was trying to find out whether they meant VISA or ESTA, as there may have been some reason they needed a visa as theycould not get an esta!


 Ahha.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 18, 2012)

Is this still going?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 18, 2012)

Except I didn't miss that point at all. I posted up info so that the OP could find out instead of your fucking pointless attempts at point scoring. Bit more helpful than your contribution I think, well done.


----------



## Manter (Dec 18, 2012)

this is turning into another sofa thread


----------



## Kanda (Dec 18, 2012)

Nah, I'm out and adding to my ignore list.  It's fucking pathetic.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 18, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Except I didn't miss that point at all. I posted up info so that the OP could find out instead of your fucking pointless attempts at point scoring. Bit more helpful than your contribution I think, well done.


 
i thought you were done with this, off you pop.


----------



## inferno (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry I took so long replying I sorted it through site given by Kanda.

Thanks


----------



## flypanam (Jan 28, 2013)

Bump

I'm flying into New York and returning via Montreal. I noticed the ESTA eligibility guide states 'Travel may not terminate in contiguous territory or adjacent islands unless the traveler is a resident of one of those areas' which is a bit arsey.

Are the US border agency worried that I will just disappear?


----------



## keybored (Jan 29, 2013)

Weird. I was supposed to travel in January but had to postpone for a month. I know it's valid for two years so I guess I can just update it instead of getting another and if I go to the site and pull up my application it will let me change;
- email address
- Phone number
- Destination state
- Address I'll be staying at
- Flight number/carrier
...but there is no option to change the date of travel  and if I view the original application there is no date shown on that either 

Am I missing something, or can I just change the flight number and carry on?


----------



## flypanam (Jan 29, 2013)

Doesn't matter because it's valid for two years from the day you purchased it. Just change the flight on the ESTA and get on the plane imo.


----------



## MikeMcc (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty much anybody from the UK can travel to the US using an ESTA.  Getting a visa is much more complex and usually involves getting a lawyer to help you.  I had to get a B1 visa for the type of work that I do (commissioning machines).  Even then it sometimes confuses the folks at the the desks and I have to give a long winded explanation.

One time, heading to San Francisco, I forgot the old passport which had the visa in it.  The guy at the desk was really good though.  I had to go with a guy who checked my details and I did an ESTA application there and then, cost $11.


----------



## MikeMcc (Feb 19, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Bump
> 
> I'm flying into New York and returning via Montreal. I noticed the ESTA eligibility guide states 'Travel may not terminate in contiguous territory or adjacent islands unless the traveler is a resident of one of those areas' which is a bit arsey.
> 
> Are the US border agency worried that I will just disappear?


It's not really, you have evidence that you will be leaving Canada at the end of your trip, so you aren't terminating it there.  If you didn't have a booking to fly back they would be suspicious that you would try to cross back illegally.


----------

